# Zebra Buttikoferi



## JayAllure (Dec 23, 2010)

I was talking to someone on a forum (MFK) & he told me about this fish, I was searching all day yesterday & found a beauty at Monster Pet in my local area. I just wanted to share a quick pic, he's hiding in the decor that I have so I really couldn't get any other photos...for now, but here he is....he's 3-4 inches I wanna say...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wasnt' easy, but I got the images to post. Very nice fish! :thumb: I just got Lamboj's book on westies for Christmas and I'm getting hooked on them, I think.


----------

